# Beth the Bunny {2011}



## Bethybuns (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center] Walking into the pet shop with my boyfriends hand in hand we made our way towards the reptiles section. We were wanting to buy our first pet together and had decided on some sort of reptile. We made our way viewing each different species of reptiles they offered not finding anything we liked. I started to become sad, I really wanted a pet. 

Until I saw the most cutest bunny from the corner of my eyes, sadly it was being handle by a little girl that obviously didn't know she was upsetting the bunny by the why she held it. I walked up to her and smiled waited patiently till she got bored with the animal and placed her back into the cage with all the other bunnies.

I jumped at the chance and grabbed the bunny gently, holding her in my arms I glanced up at my boyfriend with pleading eyes. He then smiled and tried not to give in by saying. "What about a turtle I thought thats what we came here for". Then I simply pointed out how their were no turtles in this pet shop. So then he said we should first try another pet store, so I sadly agreed to that and placed the bunny back in the cage, and pouted my way out the door.

We got to Petsmart and to my delight there were also out of turtles. My heart beated with joy, I then looked up at my boyfriend and smiled. "Can we go back and get the bunny now?" He protested and argued with me but in the end I always get what I want.  So I got out my cellphone and researched about bunnies for about 30 minutes (my mistake) and bought all the supplies I believed we needed from petsmart, then made our way back to the original petstore to get the bunny I first laid eyes on. (I knew exactly which on she was since the was the tiniest)






^ Beth's first day with use. (I got rid of the wire bottom no worries) We didn't know her sex and the petshop people said she was too young to tell. So she remained up named for about two weeks. 

Until she had her first vet visit, sadly because of a broken toe. The vet said it must of broke at the petshop judging on how much it had healed already) :c so sad that I didn't notice it sooner but she never showed signs of pain. So now Bethy has one two less. xD Poor thing. 

*** When I got home that day I began to research more than I did the first time and found out I shouldn't have bought the mixed food I got from Kaytee, :lookaround so the next day I got the right kind of pellet food. 

~ Hope this is how blogs are supposed to be. -is new- 

Till Next Time!
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome Beth & Monica. In case you don't know - she is a tort lionhead - I'm guessing she's double-mane and I think she'll probably keep her mane (if the wool looks crimped - she'll keep it after molts).

Of course - the next words out of my mouth will be "MORE PICTURES!!!"


----------



## Nela (Mar 14, 2011)

Too cute! Welcome to the rabbit family :biggrin2:


----------



## Bethybuns (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center]Hey Peg and Nela ^^

Oh thanks for letting me Know Peg, I was thinking she was a lionhead her ears are long though thats what through me off.

I'll be definetly posting more pics. ^^ 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

:?

Well just a couple minutes ago Bethy "attacked" me I'm still a little shook up. My own fault though I stuck my hand in her dome little hiding spot thing while she was in there. On my defense I was trying to get poop out of it so she wouldn't have to be laying on poop. 

So there I was about to get the poop when BAM she jumps out lets out a growl and pounces on my hand. Luckily she didn't bite me. 

But now I'm all scared to get near her lol I'm being such a baby since she is the tiniest thing, but I frighten easily. :lookaround

For sure learned my lesson! Never sticking my hand in her dome again!!!

/hides [/align]


----------



## Bethybuns (Mar 15, 2011)

[align=center]*First Time Thumping!*

Ah ha it was so weird. I didn't believe you all when you'll said the thumping is loud. I was like how can something so little make a loud noise. xD

So I have Beth's cage next to my computer desk and I heard some weird noise so I leaned over to look and I must have startled the heck out of her. xD She ran super fast towards her hiding spot and gave me 3 very loud thumps. I was shocked and startled myself. Guess it was payback. ^^

*Here's some pics of Bethy*

Bethy playing with here cardboard tube.





Bethy taking a nap under my bf's leg. (I swear she likes him more) :grumpy:





(Theses are from today)
Bethy learned how to hop around on tile floor! Big no no since I haven't bunny proofed my room except for the half that I dedicated to her with carpet. 





Hahaha Beth in the box house I made her. Not sure what she was doing but she looks cute. Kinda looks like she's going to tip over. 




[/align]


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOL sounds like lil Beth comes with plenty of rabbitude :winkPersonally, I prefer to teach my buns that it's not alright to lunge at me, even if I am messing with their stuff. I prefer to show them that I am the alpha bunny and even if they don't like it, tough. Lol. I know I am not the only one who believes this. Then we have others that do the total opposite and really respect the bun and try not to touch anything nor pick them up so they don't offend them. I can see the reasoning behind it but for me it's important to establish myself as thehead early on. I had tried the other approach with another bunny and she became quite the terror. Lol. I couldn't stick my hands in there at all after without risking limbs Maybelle, my girl that I have now, is very very feisty but she also respects me. She used to lunge when I touched her thingsbut got upset with being put in a timeout so she stopped that. She does grunt and growlbut I don't mind her voicing her opinion I am working with Rolo on that now. 

Crazy how loudly they can thump eh? :shock:It's especially impressive when they are that small. I had Maybelle inside the house for a few weeks when she was a baby and she loved to thump. The first time she thumped, she scared the cats and I so badly that the cats went flying across the room, making things fall as they went. Lol. She was proud. She doesn't thump much anymore though. Rolo could barely move about (he is the baby of two other bunnies I had so he was born here) and he was already thumping at me... :rollseyesLol.

She's just too adorable. I have found quite a few female bunnies liking their male human more so don't feel bad. Have you seen binkies yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Bethybuns (Mar 16, 2011)

[align=center]Today I bought a couple chewable toys for Bethy. (picture of them at the end) She was the happiest I've seen her. She did so many binkies not to mention the highest jump i've seen her do yet. Ha it was amazing even if she didnt really play with any of the toys lol. I think she just liked the idea I came home wth things for her. All though she threw around for a bit (the weird sphere thats made of sticks) She also took interest in the alfalfa cube of hay.  sadly so far she wont go near the wooden carrots attached to a ring with the rabbit or the apple tree sticks. 

Sorry didn't get any pics of her with the toys next time! Also figured out Beth doesn't like music. She runs into her dome hide out and gives me the evilest little bunny face. 




[/align]


----------



## Bethybuns (Mar 16, 2011)

[align=center]Lol *Nela*, Maybelle sounds like a handful but a pleasant cute one! ^^ Aw how old is little Rolo? Oh yes I've seen so mamy binkies when I first got her my bf and I had no clues what binkies were so we were like omg shes twitching we have a defected bunny.  Luckly that wasn't the case. She binkies a lot now its adorable she even did a striaght up jump pretty high. She a fast little thing too. Ill make sure to take your advice next time she gives me rabbitude ha. [/align]


----------



## Nela (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww nice toys :biggrin2:Spoiled lil bunner Seems like Beth has already got you trained :winkHeck, I'd spoil her too! Binkies are awesome. Hehehe yeah it can be a bit odd when you aren't sure what they are doing. Just wait til you catch her in her DBF (dead bunny flop) :shock:I've had rabbits for years but it still terrifies me... LOL. Maybelle is a mega diva and I often refer to her as Divabelle. She thinks she is the queen of the world and we are just mere bunny slaves. Lol. I've had all sorts of bunnies and some with some pretty strong rabbitude but none like May. She does make it interesting 

Rolo was born October 17th. Unfortunately, we had gotten his mother from another owner and she had some issues so she was extremely fearful and Rolo only experienced fear from his mother when we were around so he associated the fear to us. He's getting better and better but he will take some time. Not only that, but not long ago, Maybelle tried to kill him so he's pretty shy. I can't blame the poor thing. He cries and whimpers a lot but he's starting to come out of his shell now. So far, he's as silly as they come :expressionlessHe's managed and insists on having his litter corner INSIDE his nestbox which really only very barely fits. Lol.


----------



## Bethybuns (Mar 18, 2011)

[align=center]Today I'm at my boyfriends house decided to spend the night but didn't want to leave poor Beth so I took her along, boyfriend was more then okay with it.  

Beth was super excited since his house is mainly carpet versus the my room poor Bethy is confined to, which is tile plus the nice rug I brought for just her. BUT the little bugger is figuring out how to hope around on tile! Ha. 

ANYWAYS so here we are at my boyfriends house, now she's in her cage sleeping I hope but earlier she was having a blast captured some pictures. Sorry there not the best she runs around tpo fast/hides in small places. xD


















































[/align]


----------



## Bethybuns (Mar 18, 2011)

[align=center]Haha Nela, Rolo seems silly! xD Oh and so far I'm 7 pages into your blog :3 its really interesting, lovely cats you have.  & your husband seems like a real sweetheart. :heartbeat:[/align]


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 18, 2011)

awwww what a sweet bunny!:heartbeat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cute little girl.


----------



## Nela (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Monica,

How are you guys doing? Is Bethy enjoying her new toys? :biggrin:She looks absolutely adorable. I'd give her a ton of kisses hehehe. (But then I'd have to overdose on Benadryl - still worth it though! )

Hehehe I am glad you enjoy our blog. We are happy to share those moments with friends who understand. Jeff is a good man, and I don't say it just because I'm with him. I think he is quite a find myself. Thank you for thinking the same. :biggrin:

Looking forward to more!


----------

